# Home made Soft Scrub



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

1/4 cup Castile soap
3/4 cup baking soda
1 T water
1 T vinegar

It works as well as the commercial brand.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

My bath cleaner:
In spray bottle fill with water and .....
1/4 cup alcohol
1/4 cup peroxide
2 TB jet dry
6/8 drops of dish detergent

I love it and have used it for about a year.

I have a few homemade cleaners I use; I have steered clear of baking soda ingredients because they leave a film I must clean which to me is a bit of another job.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

I don't find it a problem to rinse. Just takes a couple of seconds.

My toilet bowl cleaner is 1 cup soda and 1/3 cup citric acid. Drop 2 T in the bowl and let sit for 30 minutes. Works great.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

SouthCentralUS said:


> I don't find it a problem to rinse. Just takes a couple of seconds.
> 
> My toilet bowl cleaner is 1 cup soda and 1/3 cup citric acid. Drop 2 T in the bowl and let sit for 30 minutes. Works great.


My water here is terrible..I must clean toilet every day.


----------

